# Battery Charging



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I am having trouble starting the Orange Pig, so I brought the battery inside and hooked it up to my charger about 12:30. At six I looked at it, and the amperage is still at about 8 but the battery is too hot to hold your hand on.

Any ideas what I did wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds like the battery may have a shorted cell. Time to replace it!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I would say your battery is fried and it isn't going to take a charge. Sometimes when a battery sits the stuff (i don't remember the name) falls off the plates. And no matter how long you charge it it wont take a charge. It sounds like that might be whats wrong with your and all its doing is boiling your battery by trying to start it. I think its time for a new one.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Yep, never let a battery get too hot --- It will cause premature failure of adjacent cells and quite probably can lead to explosive
circumstances including but not limited to leaking acid, gas release etc. Get a new battery and make certain you install it the right way. 

-LC


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Ive seen it happen a couple of different ways. The battery will draw no amperage and thus not charge, or it will draw lots of amps and not charge. Usually the latter has your result. The plates are probably shorted on the bottom. I agree, replace it. At least you get the core refund that they charge you up front for, so you feel like you are getting something extra.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

That's what i was afraid of. 

Think I'll start a new thread called "Economics of Mowing" I've put $560 into the mower this year-
2 Belts at $25
Broken Deck Timing Gears at $52
New Set of Husqvarna blades at $87
Gas twice at $10
Key Switch at $22
Deck idler at $29
Glass Door at $300
Add a Battery at Wallyworld at $15 gives a total of $575. 

So far I've mowed three times, which last year cost me $195 for the service to do it. Without allowing anything for my time or the value of the tractor I'm down $380 Year to date. Hmm.......

The battery and keyswitch were on their last legs. Replacement should cure that one. 

The blades are chewed because the deck was out of time, due to the broken timing gears. They have been fine since I replaced the gears and aren't showing any sign of giving more trouble.

The belts and the deck idler were damaged because somebody replaced the pin holding the deck lifter chain with an oversize one that interfered with the idler (machined a groove in it) and would hit the belt with the end of the pin whenever the belt bounced the idler in and out a bit. I didn't include the 20 cent split pin I used to fix that problem.

The only problem I haven't made a permanent fix for is the door. If i break it more than twice a year I'm in trouble!!!

Before i got it, this machine was serviced totally by an authorised dealer. What's everybody think? Am I safe or should i give it up?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i think you should be OK just don't hit nothing with the blades to knock them out of time and you should be fine now.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

balmoralboy, something to consider if you have not yet purchase the battery is to buy an Optima battery. Sounds like your machine may set for long periods of time. This is hard on batteries. Best to either remove the battery for the long set period and periodically charge it or perhaps one of those trickle chargers the maintain the battery at full charge without charging it dry. 

As for the parts replacement thing:question: :question: :question: All I can say is that "I feel your pain"  I have had to replace 2 belts at about $30 each and about $200 worth or bushings, pulleys, levers, etc. on my F525. Those Deere colored parts ain't cheap! I put alot of hours on my machine so I can't complain. 

If you are sustaining damage to the mower due to hitting objects in the grass; I have some customers with lawns like that and I raise my deck up a good bit to minimize hitting things like rocks, steel spikes, wire,...............you wouldn't believe some of the stuff I find.  

Something else to consider would be to weigh the cost of owning your mower against hiring out the job to a lawn care service. Am not sure how Canadian tax laws go but I would think you may be able to deduct this as a valid business expense. Just a thought:truth: 

Sorry to hear about the glass door. Ouch! :duh: Do you mow with the shute guard up or down? The only mower that comes to mind that has what they call an OCDC or Operator Controlled Discharge Shute is Dixie Chopper and they are WAY expensive. 

In any case, thought I would throw a few ideas and options out there to consider.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Chief,

the only time it will sit is over winter - our mowing season runs mid-may to late October. With Wallyworld having a sale at $15 for the battery and Optimas at $159, i think i'll take my chances on the cheapie. Especially this year.

The Damage to the mower was at my brother-in-laws (the previous owner) His property was cut out of the woods and still has a lot of big roots.


I have a rock problem from a guy with a big new Holland 4WD tractor and 72" blower who clears my gravel lot in the winter. Otherwise it's pretty good - the occasional beer cap is about it. I hang a grocery bag on the machine and jump off and pick up anything I see going around.

I am currently designing a hydraulic snowblower to put on the front to address the rock problem, and also the battery problem. I may not get it done this year.

As far as a service goes, I spent $930 last year on the service. Both it and my mowing costs are deductible, but it's still money going out.

The deck is a Bio-Clip (similar to the Freedom 42) so there is no discharge chute or chute guard...

Thanks for thinking about my problems. Two heads are really better than one!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

$87 for blades.....WoW that seems kinda pricey


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Argee, I think the Canadian Dollars don't go as far as US or I may have that backwards. :duh: That does not sound too far out of line. A set of blades for my Deere 72" MMM cost about $62 American. 

balmoralboy, have you looked at a set of Gator Blades? They are cheaper than OEM blades and are just as beefy. I am getting ready to test out a set on my F525. Might save you a few buck and might be nice to have a spare set to rotate with. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Blade Cost*

Randy,

At today's rate, after taking out 15% tax, which businesses get back, it's worth $56 US. On the other hand, the $930 I spent on the service last year was in C$, too.

Chief,

I looked at Gators, but they don't make one for the Bio-Clip deck.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So Jim is that part of your place in the picture in your avatar:question: Looks like a nice fishing hole. I didn't think they made gators for yours because you have a dedicated mulching deck and i don't think they make blades for any of the brands with dedicated mulching deck. And i think once you get the new battery you want have anymore problems. How old was the battery it may have just been its time anyways.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

The problem with the battery is called sulphating when the plates flake from use and charging when they get warm to hot they warp and the flaking creates a bridge to another plate thus the discharge and excessive build up of heat when charging, their reccomendation of replacement would be wise.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Jodyand, Yes, the avatar is the view out the back window. It's great to live in God's country! The black lump in the foreground is the Orange Pig, sittin where she died!


I got an Energizer UC-200 yesterday at Wal-Mart, $22.15 including the $5 battery disposal fee, which I get back if I bring in the 3 yr. old one. I'll put it on charge, then hopefully get to finish the mowing this afternoon.

Makes sense about them not making Gators for dedicated mulching decks. The OEM should be able to make a good one!

Thanks, everybody, for all the help on this. I was getting pretty frustrated, and it's good to have a second vote on whether what I'm doing makes any sense at all, at all.


----------

